# What's in CSM+B?



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

This is probably another stupid question but what exactly is in Plantex CSM+B sold by Greg Watson?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Taken from www.thekrib.com

Regular CSM............... CSM+B Mix 
Fe 7.0%.................... 6.53% 
Mn 2.0% ....................1.87% 
Mg 1.5% .....................1.40% 
Zn 0.4% .....................0.37% 
Cu 0.1% .....................0.09% 
Mo 0.05% ..................0.05% 
B 0.0%....................... 1.18% 
Co 0.0% ...................... 0.00%


----------



## LiLGuppyGal181 (Feb 14, 2006)

thats not such a stupid question... I was just about to ask myself!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What do these % mean? How do you figure out the ppm you add to the tank when you mix it? Can anyone give an example and explanation?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Interesting question. I don't know the answer, but considering that Plantex CSM+B is mainly a trace element additive, I'm not exactly sure we have to focus on the the exact ppms of the specific elements since we just need "trace" amounts of each. I'm personally content just dosing according to instructions on the "bottle."

-John N.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea i agree with you, but i ran some tests on water samples and the copper levels are much higher then the faucet water, since im not adding anything to the tank with copper in it other then CMS+B it must be comming from that. I was wondering if either Greg miscalculated and put too much Cu in, or if i got a batch from the top/bottom with more Cu or maybe its something else entirely. Either way i need to know how to convert it to ppm.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

*Parts per million (PPM)*. Parts per million works like percent by mass, but is more convenient when there is only a small amount of solute present. PPM is defined as the mass of the component in solution divided by the total mass of the solution multiplied by 10^6 (one million):





 A solution with a concentration of 1 ppm has 1 gram of substance for every million grams of solution. Because the density of water is 1 g per mL and we are adding such a tiny amount of solute, the density of a solution at such a low concentration is approximately 1 g per mL. Therefore, in general, one ppm implies one milligram of solute per liter of solution.
Finally, recognize that one percent = 10,000 ppm. Therefore, something that has a concentration of 300 ppm could also be said to have a concentration of (300 ppm)/(10,000 ppm/percent) = 0.03% percent by mass.

from here about half way down.


----------



## Ransom (May 3, 2006)

Zapins said:


> ... I was wondering if either Greg miscalculated and put too much Cu in...


He buys this stuff already made up except for adding the boron. See:
http://www.plantprod.com/US/products/catalogue-set.html?pdf/Micronutrient.Mixes.pdf


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thats a good reference Ransom.
1 oz(weight) =28grams (weight)
For comparison, Plantex says:
"Concentration at 0.5oz/100 gal." which equals .037g/L


Copper (Cu) * 0.1%........ 0.038 ppm
Iron (Fe) * 7.0%............ 2.6 ppm
Magnesium (Mg)* 1.5% ...0.56 ppm
Manganese* 2.0% ..........0.75 ppm
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.06% ..0.038 ppm
Zinc (Zn) * 0.4%............ 0.15 ppm


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Here is a good comparison with all the Trace mixes available..
Notice all the extra stuff that is in Flourish? alot of that is preservatives, so dont be fooled by a number, Plantex CSM+B will grow anything just fine and is nice a cheap 

http://www.gpodio.com/fert_table.asp

And for all you number buff's [smilie=l:

[URL]http://users.ev1.net/~SPITUCH/Chemicals/chemicals.html[/URL]


----------

